# Wildlife with the R3



## Joe Subolefsky (Oct 27, 2021)

I had some off time between workshops, so I headed out to scout and try out the new R3 thanks to Chas Glatzer and CanonUSA. The focus and low light performance is quite amazing. It took a bit adjusting to the eye controlled focus tracking, but I'm growing to like it more and more.

Will it replace my R5 as my main body for wildlife? I doubt it. I’ve become spoiled by the R5's detail and cropabilty.

That said, in low light (it’s definitely the cleanest high ISO files of any camera I’ve shot) or where I need 30fps the R3 would get the nod. They are two different tools, one not better than the other.


----------



## john1970 (Oct 27, 2021)

Interesting perspective. For me I tend to enjoy wildlife action photography (birds landing, birds tacking off, bears chasing fish, etc.) the most. I am torn if I should keep my R5 or trade it in and have two R3s so ergonomics and button placement are identical for muscle memory reasons. Maybe hang onto R5 since value likely will not depreciate any more until a R5 Mk2 is released.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Oct 28, 2021)

More then 50% of my work is with birds and I’m definitely keeping an R5.


----------



## bernie_king (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm for sure keeping an R5. I'm just thinking that the R3 will be better for fast moving subjects. How was focus acquisition with the R3? Did you feel like the AF was better? I know Charles has the RF 600 f4, did you have a chance to use it? Was it faster on the R3?


----------



## john1970 (Oct 28, 2021)

bernie_king said:


> I'm for sure keeping an R5. I'm just thinking that the R3 will be better for fast moving subjects. How was focus acquisition with the R3? Did you feel like the AF was better? I know Charles has the RF 600 f4, did you have a chance to use it? Was it faster on the R3?


Thank you for the perspective and those are very good questions. I own a RF400 mm f2.8 and am also curious if the AF is faster on a R3 than a R5. According to Canon Asia the R3 does 60 AF calculations / sec while the R5 does 20 AF calculations / sec. Would be nice to know if it translates into real world benefits. 


Joe Subolefsky said:


> More then 50% of my work is with birds and I’m definitely keeping an R5.


Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Oct 29, 2021)

I was using it with my 600III and RF 1-500 the accusation speed seemed the same as the R5 but stickier if that makes sense.


----------



## john1970 (Oct 29, 2021)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> I was using it with my 600III and RF 1-500 the accusation speed seemed the same as the R5 but stickier if that makes sense.


Hi Joe,

Yes your observations make sense. Having a AF that is sticker than the R5 will be beneficial to me so thank you for sharing. I have gone on workshops with Chaz in the past and hope to go again in 2022 if the Covid pandemic continues to lessen its grip.


----------



## bernie_king (Oct 29, 2021)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> I was using it with my 600III and RF 1-500 the accusation speed seemed the same as the R5 but stickier if that makes sense.


That's a bit disappointing. My R5 can be frustrating on initial lock if the subject is defocused. I was hoping the R3 would be better. May have to rethink. I have missed shots of diving raptors bc the R5 couldn't get that initial lock fast enough.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Oct 29, 2021)

bernie_king said:


> That's a bit disappointing. My R5 can be frustrating on initial lock if the subject is defocused. I was hoping the R3 would be better. May have to rethink. I have missed shots of diving raptors bc the R5 couldn't get that initial lock fast enough.


I doubt you will be disappointed. I never experienced the defocused issue with the R3 but I am familiar with it and the R5.


----------



## bernie_king (Oct 29, 2021)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> I doubt you will be disappointed. I never experienced the defocused issue with the R3 but I am familiar with it and the R5.


Thanks for the follow-up, and that's good news. Chas posted some photos on Facebook this morning at high-ISO and I will say that I'm impressed. I'm really hoping that this will be a compliment to my R5 when I need speed and in bad light.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Oct 29, 2021)

john1970 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Yes your observations make sense. Having a AF that is sticker than the R5 will be beneficial to me so thank you for sharing. I have gone on workshops with Chaz in the past and hope to go again in 2022 if the Covid pandemic continues to lessen its grip.


Hi, John.
I’m leading some workshops for Chas so maybe our paths will cross in the future.


----------

